# Agco White tractor questions



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I found what might be a great deal on an AGCO White 8610
It has an 8.3L Cummins-whats not to like, right (except a little thirsty)?
Has Funk 32 speed John Deere transmission- what is this transmission like to operate?
Has low hours, too

Can anyone comment on these tractors good or bad?

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/3/8/2385-agco-white-8610.html


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Others have complained about parts availability on those transmissions but I don't have first hand experience.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmmm, ad says 32 speed funk transmission. Tractor data says 18 speed full powershift??


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Hmmm, ad says 32 speed funk transmission. Tractor data says 18 speed full powershift.


Not sure what it has, our MF8160 has a thirty two speed, not sure who made it. Basically a synchronized four speed transmission with a high low for a total of 8, then a four speed power shift on the steering column. Not sure about the 18 speed power shift either, if its AGCO's like was used in all the bigger Olivers and most of the early Whites it's technically a 6 speed transmission with a 3 speed power shift for a total of 18, however most folks have to stop to shift the main 6 speed transmission. We did rent a NH once that had a 16 power shift, select your gear then your direction and off it went, no need for the clutch from a dead stop.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Not sure what it has, our MF8160 has a thirty two speed, not sure who made it. Basically a synchronized four speed transmission with a high low for a total of 8, then a four speed power shift on the steering column. Not sure about the 18 speed power shift either, if its AGCO's like was used in all the bigger Olivers and most of the early Whites it's technically a 6 speed transmission with a 3 speed power shift for a total of 18, however most folks have to stop to shift the main 6 speed transmission. We did rent a NH once that had a 16 power shift, select your gear then your direction and off it went, no need for the clutch from a dead stop.


Here is a shot of the inside of the cab. I've never seen this type of shifter before. Anyone recognize?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope, nothing like our MF or Whites.

That NH if I remember correctly had a joystick like control, forward for forward, reverse for reverse, left to down shift right to up shift&#8230;&#8230;or something like that. You could select the gear first, then the direction and it would take off on its own. Also had an auto function, get on the road and mash the throttle pedal and it would upshift on its own according to engine RPM.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Same thing as my brother's Agco RT135. The power shift is incorporated into the F-N-R control, bump the lever + or - to change gears. One of my peeves about that tractor. I wish they had just put the power shift control on the right hand console like the rest of the world. The 32 speed accomplished by a HI and LO range with 4 synchro ranges and 4 power shift gears in each range. Works fine but in my opinion there is too much range overlap. The cab looks very similar to the older RT135, pretty nice cabs in my opinion.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm kind of a transmission guy. I feel like it's almost the most important piece of the tractor.
I wonder if I'd dislike it...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> Same thing as my brother's Agco RT135. The power shift is incorporated into the F-N-R control, bump the lever + or - to change gears. One of my peeves about that tractor. I wish they had just put the power shift control on the right hand console like the rest of the world. The 32 speed accomplished by a HI and LO range with 4 synchro ranges and 4 power shift gears in each range. Works fine but in my opinion there is too much range overlap. The cab looks very similar to the older RT135, pretty nice cabs in my opinion.


Sounds like our MF8160 then. One lever for shifting gears, another for forward/reverse. A B C D on the left hand of the steering column. There is some overlap but it is still our preferred tractor of the grain cart. Different engine though, ours has a Valmet and has a ton of torque. Gotta hand it to whoever designed the engine, when they have a grease zerk on the water pump and on the spring loaded belt tensioner they were planning on the long haul.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I'm kind of a transmission guy. I feel like it's almost the most important piece of the tractor.
> I wonder if I'd dislike it...


All depends what you plan to do with it. The overlapping ranges would be nice for round baling where close gearing is not a big deal, not so nice for big squares where close gearing is a big deal. I found that I had almost as much trouble hitting the right ground speed with the 32 speed RT135 as I did with the 16 speed 5140. My brother hauled liquid manure with the RT135 this fall and said the HI-LO shift was kind of awkward with a loaded tank behind.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Same transmission as my challenger mt525b
Definitely considered semi powershift. 
4 ranges plus high and low in each range, with a-b-c-d on the shuttle. I'm not a huge fan,. But. Has been extremely reliable, and when we bale hay with it, I can outbale any of the other baling tractors because I always have the optimal gear.
You have to move range selector to neutral to move from high to low. But you can shift those on the fly with clutch in, you don't have to stop.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not quite getting it.
So the shifter on the right is your basic 4 speed. Then is there a hi-lo button I'm not seeing in the picture on the far right side? 
On the left side of the column, I see the reverser, so if you put the tractor in "F" how can you use the "+" and "-" without it coming out of "F"? 
Looks confusing.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I think this tractor has that 32 Speed Shift. I have to wonder if there's not a misprint could this tractor begin 8410 with a 5.9 Cummins and not 32 by 32 speed Dyna shift


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Not quite getting it.
> So the shifter on the right is your basic 4 speed. Then is there a hi-lo button I'm not seeing in the picture on the far right side?
> On the left side of the column, I see the reverser, so if you put the tractor in "F" how can you use the "+" and "-" without it coming out of "F"?
> Looks confusing.


On ours you place the main shifter in neutral, then move it clear to the left and that shifts between 1-4 and 5-8. Maybe the column shifter just shifts up one range with each movement to the (+) until it runs out of ranges then shifts down with each click of the (-) ?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

By looking at the Tractor Data site my guess its the same as that NH we had but an 18 instead of a 16?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

There is a button on the right side of the range shift lever that toggles between high and lo range. Shifting sequence would be to go through 16 gears in lo range, then 16 gears in high range. In big rig terms, your manual range lever would be your main gear box, hi-lo would be the range, power shift would be the equivalent of a gear split, only 4 ways instead of two.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shifter on ours has 4 ranges. Each range has h/l
In high or low each gear has a-b-c-d
The shuttle in either forward or backwards, basically can be bumped up or down through a-d while. Basically tap it up or down and it will shift either direction.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

The button fit H/L on ours is on range lever


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When we were running to grain drills in our custom planning operation we occasionally rented a tractor. I think we had one of those at one time. I'm going to go off the wall and say that loader tractor in that picture is an AGCO White 6810. Because we rented a AGCO Allis 8785 in that time error


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

We have an Agco White 6125 with the Funk 18sp powershift. Just put a new computer controller in it 2 years ago and was still available through Agco dealer. Funk is now owned by John Deere, don't know if that's a good thing or not, will they or won't they keep producing parts for 20plus year old tractors?

The 32 speed should shift just like a john deere quadshift tractor. ABCD 1234. This powershift is a "bump" shift. Ours is very nice for baling as speeds between gears are very close. Downside is, wants to be "recalibrated" every year at least once, and shifting from 9 up to 10 changes planetarys and can get brutal, as well as down shifting 10 back down to 9.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

6125 said:


> . Downside is, wants to be "recalibrated" every year at least once, and shifting from 9 up to 10 changes planetarys and can get brutal, as well as down shifting 10 back down to 9.


Yep, just like the NH we rented, had a few rough gears, recalibrating is no big deal though, read the manual and do it exactly like it says to, Dad even did it by himself on the first try.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Late to the party but looking at an Agco / allis/ white. Can clarify the 32 speed is the MF Dynashift, as mentioned 4 speed partial power shift.

Different generations worked differently but later ones would speed match the powershift for you when changing gears in the main 4 speed box.

The full power shift option on this generation of tractors was the Funk / Deere 18 speed but the Agco wiring etc seems to give lots of problems vs the similar box in the big Fords.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> Late to the party but looking at an Agco / allis/ white. Can clarify the 32 speed is the MF Dynashift, as mentioned 4 speed partial power shift.
> 
> *Different generations worked differently but later ones would speed match the powershift for you when changing gears in the main 4 speed box.*
> 
> The full power shift option on this generation of tractors was the Funk / Deere 18 speed but the Agco wiring etc seems to give lots of problems vs the similar box in the big Fords.


Yea, my brother's Agco RT135 does that and it is more of an annoyance than a benefit. I wish I could disable that alleged feature.


----------

